
I created a tool to help people understand their option bets - DigiFreeze
Hi all, I built my first product :D! It&#x27;s called Waffles.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.waffles.finance<p>Waffles is a visualization tool to help people understand their option bets. Waffles rethinks how you build trades. Just select your desired strategy and let Waffles build it for you. No more tedious option picking. Learn quicker and discover insights.<p>There is a large and growing market of retail traders who are placing option bets without fully understanding what they&#x27;re doing. Waffles aims to be the brokerage-agnostic tool of choice to help people understand their trades.
======
DigiFreeze
pre-built trade: www.waffles.click/tbc

